# Some Collections Pics



## NETTEDGURU (Nov 6, 2010)

Here are some pic ive taken of my herps over past few months.


----------



## James..94 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice Collection NettedGuru


----------



## guzzo (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice Pics Mate!!!!!


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 7, 2010)

dude.. love your collection. could you get a shot of your ackies back, just to see the colours? 
loving the boyds......... and nice photgraphy


----------



## jinin (Nov 7, 2010)

Great painteds Tyson. join my Painted Dragon keeper group!


----------



## 1issie (Nov 7, 2010)

WOW!! :shock:what a bunch of beautiful lizzies!!!love the boyds..... i always want one!!!


----------



## bigi (Nov 8, 2010)

hey, tyson, your collection is growing, where have you been and whats with the new username


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Nov 8, 2010)

My cover has been blown bbl.


----------



## kupper (Nov 8, 2010)

with tags on your photos of course it was going to be blown you goose


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Nov 8, 2010)

I just wanted to see if my fond friends from aps remembered me ;P. Its good to see that the mods have changed the rules that actually gave them a reason to ban me. To bad They wern't there when I was or many months after I was banned. Oh well best log onto my other accounts for now. Cya netted Guru/


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 8, 2010)

really nice collection there mate. 
thanks a heap for sharing with us all


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 8, 2010)

amaizing pix very clear do you use a mini tripod for the macro shots or jus take normal shots and crop??
and what is that lizzard in the 1st 2 pic's


----------



## r3ptilian (Nov 8, 2010)

1st 2 pics are a Boyds forest dragon Loonytoon


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks its very pretty may have a look into some in the future


----------

